# Radiator Help



## wdh0918 (12 mo ago)

I need to replace the radiator in my Ferguson TO30 (please don't ask me why). I bought one that was advertised as fitting a TO20, TO30, and Ford 8N. I had to return it because it didn't fit. Apparently, one size does not fit all. I need a radiator specifically made for a TO30. Please let me know who I can purchase one from.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning wdh, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Steiner has a radiator that they claim is a "direct fit" for a TO30. Check it out.









Ferguson To30 Radiator - Steiner Tractor Parts


Ferguson To30 Radiator found in: Radiator, Thermostat, 160 Degrees, Radiator Mounting Pad, Lower Radiator Hose, 4 PSI Radiator Cap, 1-9/16" I.D. Straight Radiator Hose, 3-1/4" I.D. Straight Radiator Hose, 1-1/4" ID..




antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com


----------

